# Feedback on this upgrade



## jamesd3rd (May 19, 2012)

My Core2 Duo 2.4GHz/4gb RAM is not cutting it with LR 3.6 and I'm in need of an upgrade.  After combing various reviews and roundups, I came up with these components.  The only thing I'm keeping is the PSU, GPU and monitor.  I'm hoping this will resolve all the lag, rendering delays and 'not responding' alerts.  Just looking for any feedback.  Just so you know, I went with the WB VelociRaptor drive for the OS and apps because an SSD is more than I can afford.  I really don't want to spend money on this but I think it's necessary because my current set up is too frustrating to use.

*Intel Core i7-2600K Sandy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Turbo Boost) LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor *

*GIGABYTE GA-Z68XP-UD3P LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard*

*Western Digital VelociRaptor WD1500HLHX 150GB 10000 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5*

*G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000) Desktop Memory*


If there is a way to get smooth non-laggy performance without having to step up to a Sandy Bridge CPU, feel free to speak up.  An earlier i7 processor would be fine if it doesn't choke wen processing masks that cover the whole image when I use the adjustment brush.


Thanks


----------



## jamesd3rd (May 20, 2012)

73 views and not a single comment?  Does this mean I've made some good choices or no one has stopped laughing long enough to respond?


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 20, 2012)

Hi, sorry nobody's responded yet....though it wouldn't because we haven't stopped laughing! On the contrary, probably a bit of green-eyed envy....

The problem is that performance issues are a bit touchy at the moment following the LR4 release, so folks might just be a bit cautious about making a bold statement along the lines of "yep, great, there'll be no problems with that".

As it happens, I'd expect the performance on that spec would be great from my perspective, the problem is folks have different expectations. I have a first gen i7-930, 12 gb of RAM and on my system LR3 (and in fact LR4) are really snappy....moving from image to image in Library is instant, moving from image to image in Develop (on my 21mp files) is obviously a bit slower (but not much). With the Loading indicator enabled, it goes off after about 3 seconds, but sliders are activated sub-second. So I turn the indicator off....

No lag anywhere, so for me LR3 runs great. On your proposed spec it would almost certainly also run great *for me*, but I can't say for you as I don't know what your expectations might be.

One thing you didn't mention is placement of the various Lightroom data elements (catalog/previews, ACR cache, image files)....I have these separated across different internal drives, and while I expect it improves performance I have never bothered testing to find out by how much. What are your plans for your data?


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 20, 2012)

Two things I can comment on, although I'm not a hardware freek:


Since you're getting quite a strong system, I would consider throwing in an additional 4-8GB of memory
I have WD Velociraptors (600GB, 10K RPM) in my system and I'm very pleased with them.

Beat


----------



## jamesd3rd (May 21, 2012)

TNG said:


> Hi, sorry nobody's responded yet....though it wouldn't because we haven't stopped laughing! On the contrary, probably a bit of green-eyed envy....
> 
> The problem is that performance issues are a bit touchy at the moment following the LR4 release, so folks might just be a bit cautious about making a bold statement along the lines of "yep, great, there'll be no problems with that".
> 
> ...




This is what I was hoping for because it tells me that I may not have to spend quite as much thank you.  It's helpful.  My expectation is that I don't want to stare at a circle spinning for minutes at a time while the screen fades to the desktop as an image in the Develop module is processing.  The way I have things set up is I have the OS (Win7 Pro 64-bit) and apps running on one partition and my images, catalog & cache all on the same but separate partition but the same physical drive as the OS.  The OS & apps are on the C drive and other data on D.  Both partitions exist on the same physical drive.  I was wondering if putting them on a separate physical drives speeds things up but then I figured people who work on laptops may put all those files on an external drive if they also work on more than one computer. 

I guess the other thing was I was hoping that maybe someone may have direct experience with any of the hardware or maybe happen to know someone who did and be able to speak on it one way or the other.  I realize it was a shot in the dark but with all the reviews out there making recommendations on motherboards for example, I thought maybe someone might happen to be using the same one.


----------

